# Chardon, OH, Dell, M



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13885247










Dell came to our shelter on June 4, 2009. He is a very energetic guy who loves a great game of fetch. Dell enjoys being brushed and going on long walks too. He will need to learn the word "gentle" when taking his cookie so your hand remains attached! Dell is already pacing to leave our enclosed kennels and is available for adoption today. 

Geauga County Dog Shelter & Warden's Office 
Chardon, OH 
440-286-8135


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

this is a safe shelter


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Good looking GSD!!!!


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: dogsaverthis is a safe shelter


Deb, from Dog's Hope, http://dogshope.com/, told me that they did call her though and ask her to put him on her site or ask for help, she said she was going to call them today and find out more about him. So the pacing may be the issue and they want to find him a foster?


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Gorgeous boy!


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Elly
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: dogsaverthis is a safe shelter
> ...


Here is more information on this boy, there is no fee for pulling

Here is more info to add to his posting. I talked with Andrea at the shelter.
Dell came in as a stray. He is approx 2-3 yrs old, 66 lbs. He will be neutered 6-11-09.
The shelter has brought him UTD on shots and he is HW neg.
Andrea said he lets them handle him fine, they have not seen any aggression.
She is pretty sure he is good with other dogs but she will double check.
Andrea said he is a typical shepherd, he is going stir crazy at the shelter.He appears to have had some training but needs more LOL. They<span style="color: #FF0000"> would really like rescue help, there is no pull fee for rescue</span>.

Thx
Debbie
http://www.dogshope.com


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## chinsNdobermans (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow, he's gorgeous!


----------

